# Dec. 20th



## nickel back (Dec 18, 2017)

almost here 

How many sign early

do we get Jamaree Salyer

he says he will sign on the 20th, to who is the ???

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2017)

Hearing the 20th will be very good to us Dawgs


----------



## nickel back (Dec 19, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Hearing the 20th will be very good to us Dawgs



lets hope....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Hearing the 20th will be very good to us Dawgs



No doubt! Kirby's got this recruiting class down! Going to be some hurt feelings from Dawg haters!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2017)

Could be a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Could be a great day tomorrow!



or it could suck


----------



## nickel back (Dec 19, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> or it could suck



true dat....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Could be a great day tomorrow!





Matthew6 said:


> or it could suck



I'm betting it's going to be a very good day.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 19, 2017)

Word is Cade Mays is favoring UGA now. He is a stud.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Word is Cade Mays is favoring UGA now. He is a stud.



247 has him at 50% us and 45% Clemson.. I would have no problem taking a 5star away from the Vols..


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 19, 2017)

His dad played at UT and he was committed under Butch but there's no chance for us to get him now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 19, 2017)

Salyer-Dawg
Cox-Dawg
Mays-50/50 (UGA/Clemson) imho
Wilson-Dawg

We may lose Moore to Olemiss but gain Bush. Those two are waiting until February apparently 

Should be a great day


----------



## DannyW (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks like Georgia is putting the final touches on a good recruiting class full of 4* and 5* kids. They should be set on the talent side for a few years.

But before everyone gets too carried away and starts making reservations for next year's national championship game, let me remind you that Ga Tech has never had a top 10 recruiting class, at least not in the last 30 years, yet they have won a national championship since the last time GA won one. Think about that.

A top recruiting class is a good start, but it's not an automatic ticket to the big dance. Kirby and his staff still have to mesh all those big egos into a solid team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Looks like Georgia is putting the final touches on a good recruiting class full of 4* and 5* kids. They should be set on the talent side for a few years.
> 
> But before everyone gets too carried away and starts making reservations for next year's national championship game, let me remind you that Ga Tech has never had a top 10 recruiting class, at least not in the last 30 years, yet they have won a national championship since the last time GA won one. Think about that.
> 
> A top recruiting class is a good start, but it's not an automatic ticket to the big dance. Kirby and his staff still have to mesh all those big egos into a solid team.



And that has what to do with this years class. If getting good players hurt our chances of reaching the playoff, maybe we should just stick with two stars. This class regardless of ranking has a ways to go to make up for what we are losing. They will have their day though.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 19, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Looks like Georgia is putting the final touches on a good recruiting class full of 4* and 5* kids. They should be set on the talent side for a few years.
> 
> But before everyone gets too carried away and starts making reservations for next year's national championship game, let me remind you that Ga Tech has never had a top 10 recruiting class, at least not in the last 30 years, yet they have won a national championship since the last time GA won one. Think about that.
> 
> A top recruiting class is a good start, but it's not an automatic ticket to the big dance. Kirby and his staff still have to mesh all those big egos into a solid team.


Says a lot about CMR if you ask me....


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 19, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Looks like Georgia is putting the final touches on a good recruiting class full of 4* and 5* kids. They should be set on the talent side for a few years.
> 
> But before everyone gets too carried away and starts making reservations for next year's national championship game, let me remind you that Ga Tech has never had a top 10 recruiting class, at least not in the last 30 years, yet they have won a national championship since the last time GA won one. Think about that.
> 
> A top recruiting class is a good start, but it's not an automatic ticket to the big dance. Kirby and his staff still have to mesh all those big egos into a solid team.



sorry they have a co championship and are so far off the radar they wont be significant for many many more years...I am glad they keep that offense thus giving them no shot at pro style qb's that play on Sunday. Think about that.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 19, 2017)

hope clemson lands some 
-billy


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2017)

Let the good times begin today.  Great to be a DAWG!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 20, 2017)

Go DAWGS just winning


----------



## formula1 (Dec 20, 2017)

*re:*



westcobbdog said:


> sorry they have a co championship and are so far off the radar they wont be significant for many many more years...I am glad they keep that offense thus giving them no shot at pro style qb's that play on Sunday. Think about that.



The Truth about GT sports!  Football 38-7 and now in basketball 80-59.  Two blowouts in 2 months.

But its a good school!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

DannyW said:


> A top recruiting class is a good start, but it's not an automatic ticket to the big dance. Kirby and his staff still have to mesh all those big egos into a solid team.



Guess what Barner, Kirby and his staff has done just fine in year 2 with winning the SEC.. I think we'll be just fine...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 20, 2017)

nickel back said:


> almost here
> 
> How many sign early
> 
> ...


He is all DAWG.....
GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 20, 2017)

James Cook #3 RB in the country just signed!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Elijah Moore an Ole miss Commit is now a Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Jamaree Salyer, said "If you want to break records and not listen to them COME TO GEORGIA." This is a great get for UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

4 star CB Divvad Wilson is a Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

4 Star TE Jong Fitzpatrick is a Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

We are off to a good start.


----------



## woodhawk (Dec 20, 2017)

With the stable of running backs, Georgia could go to a wishbone and beat people to submission!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

woodhawk said:


> With the stable of running backs, Georgia could go to a wishbone and beat people to submission!!!



We need an O line to go with those running backs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We need an O line to go with those running backs.



Don't you worry... It's coming and it started with the last signing class!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We need an O line to go with those running backs.



We are getting it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> We are getting it.



Especially if we get Mays..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't you worry... It's coming and it started with the last signing class!





KyDawg said:


> We are getting it.



I hope y'all are right. We need to be able to plow the road for all these running backs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Zamir is now officially a Dawg!


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2017)

And these guys don't have to do the high dive!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 20, 2017)

Looking good so far

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Justin Fields is now a Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

My count say 3 5 stars and 4 four stars at this point.


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 20, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> My count say 3 5 stars and 4 four stars at this point.



UPDATE: Four 5 stars (add Adam Anderson) and Eight 4 stars with a few big fish still swimming out there. Yea C'mon 

source:  247 sports


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> UPDATE: Four 5 stars (add Adam Anderson) and Eight 4 stars with a few big fish still swimming out there. Yea C'mon
> 
> source:  247 sports



Stack em deep and win a heap Kirby.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 20, 2017)

Mays 5* OL announces at 230
Cox 5* DE announces at 3

Dawgs looking to land both and vault to the #1 class in the country.

Awful nice being a DAWG lately.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 20, 2017)

Don’t be a dog Mr. Mayes


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 20, 2017)

Who did he pick?


----------



## GAGE (Dec 20, 2017)

Cade Mays is a Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

GAGE said:


> Cade Mays is a Dawg!



Yep!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 20, 2017)

Dadgum!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

GAGE said:


> Cade Mays is a Dawg!





Quite the class it's turning out to be!!

GO KIRBY and GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dart (Dec 20, 2017)

Mays is a DAWG way to go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I hope y'all are right. We need to be able to plow the road for all these running backs.



We got us 3 5* freshman so far on the line..


----------



## Dart (Dec 20, 2017)

DO we get Cox also??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

Dart said:


> DO we get Cox also??



3:30 announcement and all roads are leading to Athens..


----------



## GAGE (Dec 20, 2017)

Cox is a Dawg! 
What a day, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

Cox is a DAWG!! Another 5*!!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 20, 2017)

Cox a Dawg!

According to 24/7 sports rankings, UGA has SIX 5star signees today. 

That includes 3 of the top 10 overall players in the country and an astounding 8 of the top 50.  

Embarassment of riches for the Dawgs!


----------



## Dart (Dec 20, 2017)

Kirby and Dawgs are Loading up for the Long Haul!!!!!!

Cox is a Dawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 20, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> UPDATE: Four 5 stars (add Adam Anderson) and Eight 4 stars with a few big fish still swimming out there. Yea C'mon
> 
> source:  247 sports



Another UPDATE: That makes SIX 5 stars now and Eight 4 stars with another 4 star (D. Wyatt) still left today.  Should bump up to the #1 class in the country.  Who saw this coming in the summer time....

Whoa


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> We got us 3 5* freshman so far on the line..



For the 1st time ever, UGA will have 5 stars backing up 5 stars at more than 1 OL position.  Wilson redshirt freshman at LT, Andrew Thomas sophomore at RT, true freshman Salyer at LG,  true freshman Hill at RG, redshirt  sophomore Cleveland at RG, true freshman Mays at RT or LT.  Deep line and massive.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 20, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> For the 1st time ever, UGA will have 5 stars backing up 5 stars at more than 1 OL position.  Wilson redshirt freshman at LT, Andrew Thomas sophomore at RT, true freshman Salyer at LG,  true freshman Hill at RG, redshirt  sophomore Cleveland at RG, true freshman Mays at RT or LT.  Deep line and massive.



For the first time in over 20 years we will truly be two deep at every OL position with intense competition for playing time.  

I'm a firm believe of you win and lose it on the line of scrimmage.  We are about to just be nasty there. 

Imagine Swift, Holyfield, Z. White all running behind such a line.  Wow.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 20, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Another UPDATE: That makes SIX 5 stars now and Eight 4 stars with another 4 star (D. Wyatt) still left today.  Should bump up to the #1 class in the country.  Who saw this coming in the summer time....
> 
> Whoa



I did not.  When Cox and Fields both committed to Penn St and Ohio State and UGA's recruiting ranking was outside the top 30, I was getting frustrated.  A winning season and Kirby's relentless recruiting kept gaining momentum and here we are.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Dec 20, 2017)

Per the 24/7 rankings, UGA has 6 five stars.

Rest of the SEC COMBINED -------- ONE.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

It is a Great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 20, 2017)

Go DAWGS landing the big nasties


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> For the 1st time ever, UGA will have 5 stars backing up 5 stars at more than 1 OL position.  Wilson redshirt freshman at LT, Andrew Thomas sophomore at RT, true freshman Salyer at LG,  true freshman Hill at RG, redshirt  sophomore Cleveland at RG, true freshman Mays at RT or LT.  Deep line and massive.



Dis I be likin'.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> Another UPDATE: That makes SIX 5 stars now and Eight 4 stars with another 4 star (D. Wyatt) still left today.  Should bump up to the #1 class in the country.  Who saw this coming in the summer time....
> 
> Whoa



I saw it coming and so did Jeff! Ask lbzdually..

Kirby is a recruiting fool!!!

Great day to be a Dawg!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Dis I be likin'.



Charlie and I told you not too worry.. And heck, Charlie is the biggest Munson schooled Dawg we have! When that boy is on board, watch out!!!

Super pumped right now!!!! Go DAWGS!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Christmas has came early for Dawg Fans. Kirby kirb stomping them on the recruiting trail too.........


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 20, 2017)

It is a great day to be a Dawg, no doubt. 

"Dawgs on top!!!" **Larry Munson voice**


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Kirby is definitely laying a great foundation for the future.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2017)

No reason the Dawgs don't win 3 of the next 4 natty's with this class


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> No reason the Dawgs don't win 3 of the next 4 natty's with this class



You know it's a great day when Liberals are complaining over a tax bill and FSU thugs are worried about a UGA recruiting class...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You know it's a great day when Liberals are complaining over a tax bill and FSU thugs are worried about a UGA recruiting class...



I'm not worried about anything. Just saying...


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 20, 2017)

how bout dat...

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRhaPjoVQAAGDzT.jpg:large


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> how bout dat...
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRhaPjoVQAAGDzT.jpg:large



How about dis?

https://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 20, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm not worried about anything. Just saying...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 20, 2017)

It's a great day to be a DAWG!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> how bout dat...
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRhaPjoVQAAGDzT.jpg:large





brownceluse said:


> How about dis?
> 
> https://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings



So much for "Metooism".


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 20, 2017)

Late in the day Dawgs flipped another Bama recruit 
Cornerback listed in the 300

Great to be a Jawja bulldog!!
RBU also getting a slew of big uglies
God Almighty they’ll be freshmen - Larry Munson would say


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 20, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Late in the day Dawgs flipped another Bama recruit
> Cornerback listed in the 300
> 
> Great to be a Jawja bulldog!!
> ...



at 6'1" 180 lbs he dwarfs CB Malcolm Parrish..great pick up and our 3rd get outta Miami.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 20, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> How about dis?
> 
> https://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings



Lol well played Brown

In the words of elfiiiiii...."dis I be likin"


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Late in the day Dawgs flipped another Bama recruit
> Cornerback listed in the 300
> 
> Great to be a Jawja bulldog!!
> ...




2 Heisman winners at running back in the past eight years is actually running back University. thanks for playing along


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> No reason the Dawgs don't win 3 of the next 4 natty's with this class



And no reason FSU is ever heard from again.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't read too good but it looks like Clemson Is # 7. UGA is now #1.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> So much for "Metooism".





CamoDawg85 said:


> Lol well played Brown
> 
> In the words of elfiiiiii...."dis I be likin"



That feller is like a kid with one Karate lesson.....


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2017)

Nations #5 OLB Channing Tindall is a dawg


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Nations #5 OLB Channing Tindall is a dawg



Boom!!! They just keep coming!! Whoa!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> how bout dat...
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRhaPjoVQAAGDzT.jpg:large





brownceluse said:


> How about dis?
> 
> https://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings




What about dis???

https://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Boom!!! They just keep coming!! Whoa!!!!



That just put the Dawgs at #1


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2017)

Boom


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

How bout dem Dawgs?!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

Go Dawgs! 

Great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 20, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Looks like Georgia is putting the final touches on a good recruiting class full of 4* and 5* kids. They should be set on the talent side for a few years.
> 
> But before everyone gets too carried away and starts making reservations for next year's national championship game, let me remind you that Ga Tech has never had a top 10 recruiting class, at least not in the last 30 years, yet they have won a national championship since the last time GA won one. Think about that.
> 
> A top recruiting class is a good start, but it's not an automatic ticket to the big dance. Kirby and his staff still have to mesh all those big egos into a solid team.



The year after the NATS won a NC, they removed seats from their stadium.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Lot of Jelly going on now in the SEC, they still trying to talk about Patrick.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 20, 2017)

Howard Roark said:


> The year after the NATS won a NC, they removed seats from their stadium.



Yeah, you guys go ahead and predict the GA team to be the national champions for the next 4 years. They have a terrific class of incoming talent, we are in violent agreement about that, but what matters in the end is the results. 

Let me repeat myself...who had the stronger recruiting classes in 1988 and 1989, GA or Ga Tech? And who won the national championship, or co-championship if you want to be picky, in 1990? I don't even have to google that one....

I agree that GA has a GREAT recruiting class this year. But that is only one piece of the equation. It's easy to anoit GA as the greatest team ever assembled but it's harder for them to prove it through actually winning the NC.

You guys go ahead and have your fun. It's deserved...GA won the SEC and has a terrific incoming class. We will pick up this conversation a year from now....


----------



## nickel back (Dec 20, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, you guys go ahead and predict the GA team to be the national champions for the next 4 years. They have a terrific class of incoming talent, we are in violent agreement about that, but what matters in the end is the results.
> 
> Let me repeat myself...who had the stronger recruiting classes in 1988 and 1989, GA or Ga Tech? And who won the national championship, or co-championship if you want to be picky, in 1990? I don't even have to google that one....
> 
> ...



Man, what is your issue....that I know of your the only running your trap about us winning a NC.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Man, what is your issue....that I know of your the only running your trap about us winning a NC.....



He sounds a tad bit butt hurt........


----------



## nickel back (Dec 20, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> He sounds a tad bit butt hurt........



Sure sounds like


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Man, what is your issue....that I know of your the only running your trap about us winning a NC.....



#fairweatherdannyw ??????


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 21, 2017)

Man, what a day! Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2017)

Kirby and staff blew the doors off of this thing!  Go DAWGS!

My only question is why in the world would any decent player flip to Ol Miss.  That school is going to be a poster child for NCAA penalties.  Makes me wonder if the bag man brought the cash to the table to make that flip.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 21, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> 2 Heisman winners at running back in the past eight years is actually running back University. thanks for playing along



Couldn't name them if I tried.
Now Gurley, there's your running back and he don't need no stinking Heisman.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 21, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, you guys go ahead and predict the GA team to be the national champions for the next 4 years. They have a terrific class of incoming talent, we are in violent agreement about that, but what matters in the end is the results.
> 
> Let me repeat myself...who had the stronger recruiting classes in 1988 and 1989, GA or Ga Tech? And who won the national championship, or co-championship if you want to be picky, in 1990? I don't even have to google that one....
> 
> ...



I'm not a dawg fan, but Kirby has done a heck of a job with much less potential in his first two years. I don't see any reason why a class like this wouldn't just make his job easier. 

BTW Mullen did a fair job of salvaging a decent class. At least we didn't do an FSU nosedive.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> He sounds a tad bit butt hurt........



He is butt hurt... Kirby crushed his little kids hearts when he pounded them in the SEC Championship.. They just knew Auburn was going to win.. 

And then we stomped on their face with a Hob Nail boot.. 

I love it! Crushing a Barners dreams 2 years in a row! 

Or it might be the fact Auburn hasn't signed a single 5 star?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Sure sounds like



yep. im starting to think elfiiiiii and slayer are right about the dawgs winning it all this year. kirby is awesome. good to see bama light getting some love.


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 21, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> What about dis???
> 
> https://247sports.com/Season/2018-Football/CompositeTeamRankings



We're taking a smaller class.... most of our players are coming back next year, what does that tell you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> We're taking a smaller class.... most of our players are coming back next year, what does that tell you?





> Georgia’s historic day saw the Bulldogs rise to No. 1 in the Rivals.com Team Recruiting Rankings and their reign upon the top of the charts might not just be a short-term thing.



Hmmm... What does ^^that^^ tell you Fairweather? Clemson is sitting at #10...

Clemson is averaging 3.8 to UGA's 4.09 with more players.. What does that tell YOU? Oh, and UGA is the only team sitting in the charts in the 4's..

We signed almost as many 5 stars as Clemson did 4 & 5's..  

#FairweathermantreyisClemsoning..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Couldn't name them if I tried.
> Now Gurley, there's your running back and he don't need no stinking Heisman.



bama has substantially more starting rbs in the nfl than uga currently


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> We're taking a smaller class.... most of our players are coming back next year, what does that tell you?



Y'all signed 14 last year, you have 15 signed this year. If y'all don't sign a big class this year y'all will be in trouble. Big Clemsoning type trouble.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 21, 2017)

Good day in DawgNationLand.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 21, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I'm not a dawg fan, but Kirby has done a heck of a job with much less potential in his first two years. I don't see any reason why a class like this wouldn't just make his job easier.
> 
> BTW Mullen did a fair job of salvaging a decent class. At least we didn't do an FSU nosedive.



The last I saw Mullen only signed 15. Does he have more scholarship's. If not it's going to be a tough job getting Florida relevant again


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 21, 2017)

This is an amazing class Kirby has put together. Bucks are right behind them and Texas signed a great class also


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2017)

I feel the Dawg hate in this one. Do y'all feel the Dawg hate?

Every Dawg has his day and it's great to be a Dawg having weeks and weeks!

#MakingtheDawgsGreatAgain


----------



## K80 (Dec 21, 2017)

#UGA signees today:
No. 1 Dual-Threat QB
No. 1 Running Back
No. 1 Offensive Guard
No. 2 Offensive Guard
No. 2 Offensive Tackle
No. 2 Outside Linebacker
No. 2 Defensive End
No. 3 Running Back


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I feel the Dawg hate in this one. Do y'all feel the Dawg hate?
> 
> Every Dawg has his day and it's great to be a Dawg having weeks and weeks!
> 
> #MakingtheDawgsGreatAgain





you will be back to tending your food plot soon enough thug.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I feel the Dawg hate in this one. Do y'all feel the Dawg hate?
> 
> Every Dawg has his day and it's great to be a Dawg having weeks and weeks!
> 
> #MakingtheDawgsGreatAgain



No hate here. Impressed? Sure. We should be seeing some buckeye vs dawg matchups in the playoffs in the near future


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> No hate here. Impressed? Sure. We should be seeing some buckeye vs dawg matchups in the playoffs in the near future



Not if Iowa has anything to say about it..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> you will be back to tending your food plot soon enough thug.



There's that Dawg hate. ^


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I feel the Dawg hate in this one. Do y'all feel the Dawg hate?
> 
> Every Dawg has his day and it's great to be a Dawg having weeks and weeks!
> 
> #MakingtheDawgsGreatAgain



That hate is gonna get a lot worse Elffiiiii as we continue to build and continue to win. This is Kirby first full year recruiting class. This is no where a finished product yet, although I do think he is a couple of years ahead of schedule.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats on a stellar class. Kirby really hit a home run this year.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> That hate is gonna get a lot worse Elffiiiii as we continue to build and continue to win. This is Kirby first full year recruiting class. This is no where a finished product yet, although I do think he is a couple of years ahead of schedule.



The hate is good Bo$$. I welcome it. It's a sure sign CKS has us on the right track. The more hate, the better we're doing.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 21, 2017)

Lot of Dawg love on the sports channels
We’ll take it
Good players AND good coaches to develop 
Future so bright.. where’s my dang shades ??!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Congrats on a stellar class. Kirby really hit a home run this year.



Thanks Joe.


----------



## bighunterjpk (Dec 21, 2017)

Luke Ford just signed his LOI to be a dawg! 4 star tight end.


----------



## bighunterjpk (Dec 21, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> how bout dat...
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRhaPjoVQAAGDzT.jpg:large



Fake news! Kj Henry isn't the #1 recruit from North Carolina


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2017)

Said he wanted to go where Fields went. He is big, at 6'5'' 245 lbs. The hits just keep coming.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 21, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> The last I saw Mullen only signed 15. Does he have more scholarship's. If not it's going to be a tough job getting Florida relevant again



Yes, he's got 7-8 I believe. We're still in it for a 5 and two 4's. Not saying we get them but we're at or near the top for them. 
Our biggest need is LB and that's one position that's still really lacking.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Yes, he's got 7-8 I believe. We're still in it for a 5 and two 4's. Not saying we get them but we're at or near the top for them.
> Our biggest need is LB and that's one position that's still really lacking.



Funny, it has looked for the last two years that QB was y'alls biggest need ... oh, that and a new coach.  Hated y'all got the new coach.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2017)

Dawgs racked up


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 22, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Funny, it has looked for the last two years that QB was y'alls biggest need ... oh, that and a new coach.  Hated y'all got the new coach.



Emory Jones filled the QB spot. Good pickup for florida


----------



## GAGE (Dec 22, 2017)

Worth another look...Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 23, 2017)

Not only does UGa. have the #1 class in the country we also have the top two recruiters........Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2017)

Go Dawgs recruiting! !!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

This is the first of many great classes to come to UGA, in the next few years.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 23, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Emory Jones filled the QB spot. Good pickup for florida



I hope so.
What's your thoughts on this Grimes kid that's transferring from OSU?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 23, 2017)

I like the way UGA is structuring their recruits year to year.  This year and last year, getting the OL bigger.  Last year they recruited DB's that are over 6'2" tall in Gibbs, Speed, Brini, Tray Bishop and either redshirted them or let them get experience in mop-up duty.  Next year UGA already has the top 2 WR's recruits in the entire country coming and the #1 DE.  Couple him with Beal and Walter Grant from 2017 and the 2018's 5 stars Adam Anderson and Brenton Cox and I see the pass rush actually getting better then with Bellamy and Carter.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 23, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I like the way UGA is structuring their recruits year to year.  This year and last year, getting the OL bigger.  Last year they recruited DB's that are over 6'2" tall in Gibbs, Speed, Brini, Tray Bishop and either redshirted them or let them get experience in mop-up duty.  Next year UGA already has the top 2 WR's recruits in the entire country coming and the #1 DE.  Couple him with Beal and Walter Grant from 2017 and the 2018's 5 stars Adam Anderson and Brenton Cox and I see the pass rush actually getting better then with Bellamy and Carter.


Looks like we lead for the number #1 OLB in 2019 too. Pappoe.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2017)

Things are looking up for sure. Now just coach them up and win some football games.


----------

